# YN-622C and 600ex-rt setup question



## barfbaggs (Jul 1, 2013)

I currently have 2x 600EX-RT's and a pair of YN-622C's being given to me in the next couple weeks. What I would like to know is...

Will I be able to setup one 600EX-RT to fire with the YN-622C's, and be able to use that 600EX-RT to wirelessly fire the second 600EX-RT? I know I could just buy a third YN-622C transceiver, but would prefer to put the cash toward something else if I can.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2013)

No - you'll need a transceiver for each flash (and one on the camera). Alternatiely, you could get a cheap optical slave trigger for the second 600 (the Sonia one with the green base, $16 from flashzebra or on eBay).


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a related question. Currently I have one pair of YN622C and one 600exrt. I use it as fill flash mainly. 

I would like to explore more on flash photography. But I am not ready to commit to buying another 600exrt yet. What I'm willing to invest is probably 300-500 for two more flashes. I think I want to get another pair of YN622C and two YN flashes. My question is which model I should get such that they would work with my 600ex as a master. I see many different models and I can't really tell the difference.


----------



## barfbaggs (Jul 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> No - you'll need a transceiver for each flash (and one on the camera). Alternatiely, you could get a cheap optical slave trigger for the second 600 (the Sonia one with the green base, $16 from flashzebra or on eBay).



I know that solution would work, but if I used the YN-622C's (one on camera and one on the first 600EX-RT), the 600EX-RT fired by the Yongnuo would still not be able to fire the second 600EX-RT using their own built-in wireless functions?


----------



## gshocked (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

If you have two Canon 600ex-rt not the yongnuo versions, you should probably just purchase the Canon Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT. 

This Canon Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT, will allow you to control your two speedlites wirelessly and will allow you greater control of your flashes using the LCD screen.

Check this out:

http://youtu.be/7cwTQfv2NOY

Good luck


----------



## cayenne (Jan 24, 2014)

If you want to save money, get the YongNuo version of the st-e3-rt, the yn-e3-rt.

There has been great reviews of this unit on threads here on the forum...I'm gonna get one soon myself.


http://yn.eachshot.com/product/yongnuo-speedlite-wireless-transmitter-yn-e3-rt-for-canon-cameras-as-st-e3-rt/


----------

